

Kevin Smith's SmodCast Pictures partners with Phase 4 to release indie films - absconditus
http://www.slashfilm.com/year-selfdistributed-red-state-premiere-kevin-smith-partners-small-distributor-phase-4/

======
absconditus
"Park City, UT (January 23, 2012) -- Berry Meyerowitz, President & CEO of
Phase 4 Films, announced today that the company has entered into an exclusive
distribution deal with SModcast Pictures, the production company founded and
run by filmmaker Kevin Smith (Clerks, Chasing Amy, Red State). Through the
deal, Phase 4 obtains exclusive rights in the U.S. and Canada to exhibit and
distribute up to twelve films per year under the newly created 'Kevin Smith
and SModcast Pictures Presents' label. Phase 4 will release four of these
films theatrically each year, which will include a live tour with Kevin Smith,
similar to that of Red State, with the remainder of films being released via
all other traditional and digital platforms."

